# Config laden aus .aar



## maxl00 (16. Jul 2009)

Ich habe ein webservice mit axis2 geschrieben. muss jedoch auf eine configurationsdatei zufreifen. wie kann ich auf diese zugreifen? wenn ich einen absoluten pfad eingebe kann ich sie lesen. bei einem relertiven pfad nicht. (eingelesen wird conf/datei.conf  conf verzeichnis ist in aar root vorhanden.

lg max


----------



## Noctarius (16. Jul 2009)

Ist ein Axis2 WebService auch ein Servlet? Dann kannst du getServletContext().getRealPath("pfad") nutzen


----------



## maxl00 (16. Jul 2009)

nein ist es leider nicht dann wärs ja einfach


----------



## Noctarius (16. Jul 2009)

Von was wird die Klasse denn abgeleitet?


----------

